# No more heroes - RIP Dave Greenfield



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stranglers keyboard player Dave Greenfield died from the Corona virus yesterday, aged 71. In his memory, _No more heroes_. RIP.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just read about this on the red button news. I saw the Stranglers some months ago supporting Alice Cooper in Manchester. Obviously not the bunch of firebrands that they were in the late 70s (only two original members left anyway as Jet Black is now too old and Hugh Cornwell left about 30 years ago) but they played a tight set predominantly featuring the kind of material I prefer. Dave was a fine musician - his organ and electric piano work was central to giving the early Stranglers sound that unique menace.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

How time flies. Isn't there a touch of Dave Brubeck's _Take Five_ in his excellent _Golden Brown_?


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Another tragic death at the hands of the virus - RIP Dave.

If I may indulge in some nostalgia - I saw the Stranglers live in the Kinema Ballroom Dunfermline on the 3rd October 1978 as part of their 'Pubs and Clubs' tour and a fabulous night was had by all.
A little side note was that the support band if I recall correctly was a local bunch named the Delinquents who were a last minute replacement for another local Dunfermline band 'The Skids' who had to call off the night before when bassist Bill Simpson broke his hand in a fight!

Currently playing Rattus Norvegicus.


----------

